# BB Code Updates



## Arshes Nei (Apr 30, 2008)

Since there was a request to bring back some code that was from MyBB...went through and added some BBCodes to the forums. ** Please note some code is being worked on and may not be active at this time**

You can always see what list of BBCode is available for you  FA's BBCode List

Strikethrough text is back:

[noparse]Strike through your text[/noparse]
Strike through your text


Superscript:

[noparse][sup]Superscript or "Raised Text"[/sup][/noparse]
[sup]Superscript or "Raised Text"[/sup]raises your text above the normal text line

Subscript:

[noparse][sub]Superscript or "Lowered"[/sub][/noparse]
[sub]Superscript or "Lowered"[/sub]lowers your text above the normal text line

FA User Pages Shortcut:

[noparse][fa]username[/fa][/noparse]
[fa]username[/fa] Links you to the FA page of the username you enclose in the tags.

FA User Pages with Icon of User:

[noparse][faicon]username[/faicon][/noparse]
[faicon]fender[/faicon] Links you to the FA page of the username with that user's icon you enclose in the tags.


Spoiler Tags:

This is great for those who don't want to spoil movie or game plots

[noparse]



Spoiler



Snape Killed Dumbledore!


[/noparse]




Spoiler



Actually Dragoneer killed Snape while killing Dumbledore




If there are any other ones that are missing please let me know (no marquee requests please)


----------



## Bokracroc (May 1, 2008)

Oh awesome, Spoiler tags.


----------



## net-cat (May 1, 2008)

Spoiler



Well, I like the strike tag. The spoiler tag is basically useless, though.



Something like:
	
	



```
<span style="color: red"><b>SPOILERS:</b></font> <span style="background-color:silver;color:silver">{param}</span>
```
... would be a lot more useful.


----------



## Rhainor (May 1, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Something like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that any more useful than the way it is now?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 1, 2008)

It isn't, there are two themes going on so the color of a Spoiler is a preference.


----------



## net-cat (May 1, 2008)

Actually, it makes it so you have to highlight the spoiler before you can read it.

But whatever. I don't actually care all that much about it.

I would like to request a subscript tag, though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 1, 2008)

Erm yeah you pretty much have to do that below...

As far as subscript [sub]done[/sub]

Also added an [noparse][fa]username[/fa][/noparse] BB code
[fa]arshesnei[/fa] (defaults to mine)

This is a shortcut to generate an url to a user's page based on username


----------



## yak (May 3, 2008)

This may be a silly request, but for compatibility reasons is there a way to make FA's :iconusername: properly parse on these forums? Complete with the user icon and a link back to the account? FA allows hotlinking here.
Could also extent the [fa] tag as well, to be more like the one on FA.


As for the spoiler tag, net-cat has a point. And to work around different themes, you could assign the <span> tag a classname and specify the color in the theme's stylesheet.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 3, 2008)

yak said:


> This may be a silly request, but for compatibility reasons is there a way to make FA's :iconusername: properly parse on these forums? Complete with the user icon and a link back to the account? FA allows hotlinking here.
> Could also extent the [fa] tag as well, to be more like the one on FA.
> 
> 
> As for the spoiler tag, net-cat has a point. And to work around different themes, you could assign the <span> tag a classname and specify the color in the theme's stylesheet.



The icon linking was something I was going to ask you about since I wasn't sure about hotlinking icons and how that would affect FA's performance overall. The other way is to generate a shortcut where you can have an existing icon (not the username's  icon) like say a "paw print" with an arrow and then the user's name shows up in superscript to the icon as a link.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 3, 2008)

Something like [faicon]yak[/faicon] like this yak?

[noparse][faicon]uesrname[/faicon][/noparse]


----------



## yak (May 3, 2008)

Yes,  that's what I've meant Arshes.

Though I believe it's better to have them display like they're displayed on FA, meaning the image gets the CSS style="vertical-align: middle; margin: 5px;" and the <sup> gets replaced by a simple <span>


The reason I've mentioned this was to keep the same BBCode standard and display as it is on FA. While I do not particularly like the FA's not-quite-BBCode-conformant  :iconusername: text macro, having the same kind of macro to work here would efficiently stop people from learning _two_ ways to link to a user account, and either not using it at all, or confusing them always.
Is there a way to do this using VB's configuration panel? If not, I guess it would be worth it to see how this can be done differently.


----------



## net-cat (May 3, 2008)

Yes, it's possible. But not directly within the BBcode system.



> AdminCP -> Plugins & Products -> Add New Plugin
> 
> Product: vBulletin
> Hook Location: bbcode_parse_complete
> ...



Can be changed/modified/disabled in Plugins & Products -> Plugin Manager


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2008)

Thanks net-cat, I'll look into it. I rarely used plug-in's so I didn't think about it. I am actually trying to do backups of the mods I've made so far since there is going to be an upgrade that is likely to overwrite some of these mods I've done, so I've been doing simple ones in the meantime.


----------

